# Rocco Mediate's Stance / Bad Backs



## Spoff (Jun 24, 2009)

Whilst watching the US Open one of the commentators mentioned when Mediate takes his stance he has his right foot positioned slightly behind his left and this helps him achieve a fuller turn because of his back problems.

From the TV pictures it wasn't clear how far back his right foot was, I presume no more than a couple of inches.

As a bad back sufferer I am keen on trying this when I am next at the range.

I've had a look on line for info but not found anything, anyone know anything about the right foot being back in the stance.


----------



## HTL (Jun 24, 2009)

Right foot back improves turn Left foot back helps the follow through, supposedly, Iâ€™ve tried it a few times it does work but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 24, 2009)

My old coaching pro had me standing with me left foot approx 4-6" further back then my left to cure a slice.

He said it would promote a flatter swing plane and also a fuller upper body turn.

It worked!


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2009)

does this not have the potential to go the other way as well though and promote a slice if you're not careful, as the shoulders will be more open relative to the feet?


----------



## Spoff (Jun 24, 2009)

My old coaching pro had me standing with me *left* foot approx 4-6" further back then my *left* to cure a slice.

He said it would promote a flatter swing plane and also a fuller upper body turn.

It worked!
		
Click to expand...

Presume you never got picked for the football team with two left feet Keef...


----------



## KeefG (Jun 24, 2009)

My old coaching pro had me standing with me *left* foot approx 4-6" further back then my *left* to cure a slice.

He said it would promote a flatter swing plane and also a fuller upper body turn.

It worked!
		
Click to expand...

Presume you never got picked for the football team with two left feet Keef...
		
Click to expand...

duhhhhhhhhhh!

I obviously meant my right foot further back than my left.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 25, 2009)

does this not have the potential to go the other way as well though and promote a slice if you're not careful, as the shoulders will be more open relative to the feet?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't do.

If your shoulders are open in relation to your feet, but not to the line of the shot, then as long as the clubhead isn't open you should naturally just play straight along the line of the shoulders to the flag.

If you swing along the line of your feet, with the clubhead square, you should, in theory hit a draw, starting out right of target, then drawing back onto line.


----------

